
A ray tracing technique used at PS4 in the game Gran Turismo Sports - dreampeppers99
https://www.gtplanet.net/polyphony-digital-reveals-gt-sports-iris-ray-tracing-system-at-cedec-2018/
======
corysama
Hey dreampeppers99,

You’d probably like
[https://www.reddit.com/r/videogamescience/](https://www.reddit.com/r/videogamescience/)
:)

